# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Βρε Βρε!!!

## voutsigoutsi

Χαλλοου εβερυ μποντυ!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Hellooooo.Kαλώς μας ήρθες.

----------


## abscanary

Βρε καλώς το το παιδί και ας άργησε...  :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθες! 
Καλέ, πες μας το ονοματάκι σου, να ξέρουμε σε ποιόν μιλάμε!

----------


## vas

καλως ήρθες

----------


## voutsigoutsi

Α ναι Νικολας λοιπον

----------


## mpikis

καλως ηρθες Νικολα!καλη διαμονη!!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Καλως τα ματια μας τα δυο!!!!!

Κι ελεγα ποιος λειπει ποιος λειπει.....

Πεταγε και το ματι μου...  ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

Καλως τον νικολα!!!

----------


## maria ps

γειά σου Νικόλα !!!

----------


## jk21

καλως ηρθες Νικο !!

*φιλακια στο ..μοντελο  :winky:   :Happy:

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως τον Νικολα!

Καλη διαμονη.

----------


## voutsigoutsi

χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ

_Σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ απαγορεύονται οι προσβλητικές αναφορές προς άλλα άτομα. Παρακαλώ να μην επαναληφθεί αυτή η συμπεριφορά._

Μαρία

----------


## voutsigoutsi

καλέ τι προσβλητική αναφορά!!!!
Τι φίλη μου την Νικη την Φαμπιο πειραζω...  ::  
Εχουμε ιστορικό πειραγμάτων!!!
Μαρία συγνωμη αλλα καμμια σχεση...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niva2gr

Εντάξει, συγνώμη, δεν το ήξερα!  Ο γραπτός λόγος παρεξηγείται.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Καλως ηρθες Νικολα στη παρεα μας...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Φανή

Γεια σου! Καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## fragos

καλως ορισες Νικολα!!!

----------


## xXx

καλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι τρελό καρναβάλιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιι  ::   ::   ::

----------

